# 2016/2017 Clinton steelhead report



## BattMan

Great advice... Thanks!


----------



## gotoith

It is not as easy to floss with floats... saw it done a few times in Ohio. I don't worry about lining when I use floats.

Back to rods...9 ft rod works in most places. Biased toward 10-11 ft as longer is better in bigger water. Check out the clarus shimano rods. I prefer the Tennessee handle. 

There is a lot of talk about baits - personally, I am almost exclusive using lures on the huron - I have a river boat set up nicely for the river. My pin and spin rods are collecting dust. 
If I shore fished don't recommend plugs unless you up size line weight. Too many trees and snags to manage. Like Jimspeaks said lures work. 

Eventually, you'll replace your new rod with a centerpin combo and do what he said about rigs. I use 8lb leader when I float fish.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Unless it's low and clear water I'm using maxima 6lb, that doesn't break at 6lb lol.


----------



## BattMan

Maxima over flouro seems to be the ticket among local Michigan chrome chasers.... :shhh:


----------



## chris0093

BattMan said:


> Hey everyone and great pictures!
> I'm new to fishing for steelhead in the area without heading up north or the west side of the state. Gave the Huron a try and now looking forward to fishing the Clinton.
> Seems to be a lot of different techniques used in the Clinton, besides float fishing. How does the Clinton river compare to the Huron river in Flatrock?


Clinton seems to get better runs and bigger fish


----------



## nighttime

BattMan said:


> Maxima over flouro seems to be the ticket among local Michigan chrome chasers.... :shhh:


Maxima is a good choice, I prefer fluorocarbon 6#.


----------



## Gabe T

Going For steelhead tmwr afternoon will post if I manage to catch some


----------



## rwing7486

Gabe T said:


> Going For steelhead tmwr afternoon will post if I manage to catch some


Any luck? curious on how the river conditions are


----------



## Gabe T

rwing7486 said:


> Any luck? curious on how the river conditions are


Got skunked and the water was stained but that was on Sunday don't know the conditions now


----------



## rwing7486

A


Gabe T said:


> Got skunked and the water was stained but that was on Sunday don't know the conditions now


Ah that sucks. Im hoping to get out there this weekend to throw some hot n tots and jigs.


----------



## BattMan

Yeah I was hoping that you would have some good luck out there!


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Water was good yesterday, about a foot of visibility today. I've heard they're doing construction upstream. There have been a couple days when the water should have been perfect but for some reason it's all cloudy.


----------



## jdhogfisher

mrjimspeaks said:


> Water was good yesterday, about a foot of visibility today. I've heard they're doing construction upstream. There have been a couple days when the water should have been perfect but for some reason it's all cloudy.


I drive by Dodge Park every day and there is a huge crane and trucks in the park down by the river.. in a van.... just kidding. But yes they are doing something there


----------



## jdhogfisher

What is the lure of choice for the Clinton? I personally use either a hot and tot various colors or a vibrax spinner in various colors. I put in my time on the river so please if you don't want to tell everyone PM me. Im not looking for spots just a little info about what others use. Thanks


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Those work fine, my buddy's favorite mag lip only had half the paint on it lol. I like cranks over spinners because they bounce off snags better.


----------



## Nutsboat

I can't imagine the river will be at all crowded tomorrow, right?


----------



## Jdixon23

Nutsboat said:


> I can't imagine the river will be at all crowded tomorrow, right?


Hahahaha right with it being almost 60 degrees out wouldn't see it being crowded lol. Probably gonna have to get there early to get in a good hole


----------



## Nutsboat

My expectations are not super high. Just get out and practice with the 8 wt.


----------



## JAA

And this weekend is free fishing, weekend


----------



## Tryin2

Hey guys looking for some direction here never fished the Clinton been kicking around the idea for a few years as its close to work but I have no clue where to access it other than the park on Vandyke by hall rd checked it out and it don't look very fishy to me I live in st Clair so I don't know the area at all don't need specific holes just spots I can gain access shoot me a pm if you can help me out it would be much appreciated


----------



## rwing7486

Went out today in river bends park, fantastic weather but fishing was slow. Saw quite a few suckers, few perch even. Between the 3 of us we had 1 hook up in the 4 hrs we were out there. Can't complain for how nice of a day it was


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Went Pike hunting Sunday with success. Suckers are starting to trickle in Wich is good news if you like to target Walleye because they follow next. Putting Steel on hold until March 15 personally. Caught many since Fall. Jigs have been the hot choice as of late. Might come visit some of ya over at Yates next week. Won't be fishing there though. Tight lines everyone


----------



## Gabe T

Went out today and caught zip but the guy next to me caught one and
I got cool footage of them jumping up the waterfall
Can't upload here so here's YouTube link


----------



## eucman

Tryin2 said:


> Hey guys looking for some direction here never fished the Clinton been kicking around the idea for a few years as its close to work but I have no clue where to access it other than the park on Vandyke by hall rd checked it out and it don't look very fishy to me I live in st Clair so I don't know the area at all don't need specific holes just spots I can gain access shoot me a pm if you can help me out it would be much appreciated





Tryin2 said:


> Hey guys looking for some direction here never fished the Clinton been kicking around the idea for a few years as its close to work but I have no clue where to access it other than the park on Vandyke by hall rd checked it out and it don't look very fishy to me I live in st Clair so I don't know the area at all don't need specific holes just spots I can gain access shoot me a pm if you can help me out it would be much appreciated


Yates Park at Dequindre and 23 has a small lot and overflow parking for the cidermill north of Yates. Riverbends Park on Ryan south of 23 mile would be another option.


----------



## BattMan

Fished Yates Park this morning for a few hours. No hits! No misses! Lot was full....
Didn't see anyone catch anything while I was there. Maybe after it warmed up a bit some folks had success!


----------



## MikeN1229

Went 2 for 2 today! Took me 2 years to finally catch one! Must have been my lucky day hooked up on 2 today!


----------



## BattMan

Cool Beans!
Nice fish...


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nice fish dude


----------



## MPOW

she's running a bit high now


----------



## Tryin2

Generally speaking what technique would you Clinton river regulars say produces the best I know different methods shine in different conditions but if you had to pick just one way to fish what would it be


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Probably floating various baits with my Centerpin, the crank bite is addictive though...


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Today I had 15 min at sunset. 3/8 oz chartreuse jig and white gulp minnow. Also caught an aggressive Sucker. Was in Sterling heights.


----------



## mrjimspeaks

That's an impressive winter beard Adam.


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Pikewhisperer said:


> Today I had 15 min at sunset. 3/8 oz chartreuse jig and white gulp minnow. Also caught an aggressive Sucker. Was in Sterling heights.


Wow... u only had 15 minutes and caught a steelheadI heron fishing the Clinton for years and barley run into em...‍♂


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Timing...^^^


----------



## Gabe T

Went out today and hooked one really nice steelhead on a hot n tot for it only to jump and spit the hook (at Yates)


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Pikewhisperer said:


> Timing...^^^


What do u mean..? U think late evening bite is the best


----------



## BattMan

Hey All,
I heard an interesting comment on the Clinton yesterday from one of the local fishermen. "With all the warm weather this winter, the run may have already happened and most of the Steelies may have left the river...."
Any comments or thoughts on this one from some of you that truly know the river honey holes?
Just curious!


----------



## Nutsboat

Man...I dunno about that. Isn't it water temp based? Lake St clair isn't even 40 degrees yet and the river can't be any warmer.


----------



## BattMan

I think you have a great point there on the water temps...


----------



## fishpig

A lot of fish have already spawned, there were fish on gravel a month ago. Last weekend we saw quite a few fish spawning and those beds were empty and starting to silt over yesterday.


----------



## BattMan

Thanks for the update..


----------



## perpetuumstef

Based on the data https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?...od=&begin_date=2017-02-15&end_date=2017-03-06 , there have been some spikes in the water temps, but who knows..


----------



## brian0013

Anyone have a update on the river level after this rain. Wondering if she's blown out 

Thanks


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Water temp is 41 as of yesterday. They are running in spurts. Early may is when it really slows down to a halt mostly


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Drove by Yates this AM while working, only a couple cars in the lot and it was chocolate milk. Give it a couple days I'd say.


----------



## Nikotav1

Hi I'm sick of never catching **** on the Clinton river I fish by Yates and do everything right and not catching anything
So I'm looking for a expert to help me fish the river put me in some good holes
$50 if we get one 
I will pay $100 if we catch 2 steelhead 
$25 each addition steelhead not counting 
skippers nice browns count too 
After a certain amount we would be done 
I have all the gear to a nice Center pin and a 11ft spinning rod waders beads some floats 
Im looking to spend 4-7 hours on the river 
Depending how the bite is 
I'm not a bad fisherman i just don't want to drive 4 hours to go to manistee of Muskegon 
Ik the Clinton isn't the best river but if you know you could get atleast 2 lemme know


----------



## mrjimspeaks

:lol: Just keep trying and don't be afraid to walk downstream of the park. Also, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to guide without a license....


----------



## brian0013

Cold one out there this morning had to d-ice the guides every 3drifts even wit da Vaseline manage a small hen


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Ive never caught a steel past 9 in the morning. Is it worth fishing for them in the afternoon?


----------



## brian0013

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> Ive never caught a steel past 9 in the morning. Is it worth fishing for them in the afternoon?


Absolutely


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

And i would gladly pay a hundo to any guide that guarantees fish. LOL


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Thx, that's enough to get me off the couch.


----------



## brian0013

L


FISHINGcuresALL said:


> And i would gladly pay a hundo to any guide that guarantees fish. LOL





brian0013 said:


> Cold one out there this morning had to d-ice the guides every 3drifts even wit da Vaseline manage a small hen


lol hope ya hook up man


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

No fish,but it was nice being out. Damn cold tho.


----------



## scooter_trasher

brian0013 said:


> Cold one out there this morning had to d-ice the guides every 3drifts even wit da Vaseline manage a small hen





lol hope ya hook up man[/QUOTE]


brian0013 said:


> L
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get scared, quoting yourself and answering the quote, is like holding a two sided conversation with yourself, haven't seen that since Jack Nicholson in THE SHINING


----------



## Banjopike

I am new to Stealhead fishing. My father-in-law took me on a charter 1 year ago and I was hooked. Started fishing the Clinton in January. Finally caught my first!


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Solid fish, what did it take?


----------



## Banjopike

Bead and spawn. Missed the first strike. Fish took the spawn. Floated right back through with different colored spawn.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Nice fish. I can't wait to get out


----------



## brian0013

Nice fish man .looks like she's spawned out .ive hook three hens in a week n a half all spawned out.cant a guy get some fresh eggs or what lol


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Bite was on yesterday. Both my buddy and I got one to hand and with him and I loosing 2 also. Also got a Walleye and a small Pike.


----------



## JAA

Nice, You couldn't have picked better day, Nice not having to wear a coat for a change. Plugs?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Tots on both. Lost 2 on the spoon. Real nice not wearing a coat..lol


----------



## y2ba

Fished The Clinton today in multiple spots, started at 7 am and finished fishing around 3pm. First time targeting steelhead on the river, and first time fishing it in probably 20 years. Had a pretty darn good day, met a few people who were pretty helpful, and ended up going 1-3. Learned some things and lost some lures...I'll definitely be at it again. Out of curiosity, how was the river today as far as current and clarity? Trying to learn something.


----------



## MPOW

some jumpers at the dam on Monday...hooked one fish above tressel and lost on a cartwheel...nice chrome female....saw one small #4 male caught on pink worm with centerpin...two guys fishing before i got there hooked 3, landed 2, both females....2 on beads 1 on yarn


----------



## Fisher Dave

Went out to Yates yesterday around 4pm. A guy was fighting a steelhead as I walked over to the bridge. He managed to get it in after a 15 minute fight. Looked to be about 7-8lbs. 
I fished the dam for a few hours with no luck. Saw a few steelies trying to make the jump, they were all good size today. From what I saw, that angler at 4pm was the only one to have any action while I was there.. I tried yarn, nymphs, pink worm, and a flipping rapala.. No luck


----------



## fishpig

Did pretty good on Tuesday, ended up going 4 for 6. All on spawn. Fished by myself so it was hard to get good pics.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

What's the river look like today?


----------



## fishpig

It's up a foot in Auburn Hills, so probably high and muddy.


----------



## BattMan

Great looking fish and the pictures are awesome...


----------



## AllOutdoors42

Anyone know what its looking like out there today?


----------



## jnpcook

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04161000


This might help. I haven't been out there to see firsthand so someone else who has been there hopefully will chime in. I would have expected the levels to be higher after all that rain. I think this is the closest gauge station to Yates.


----------



## mariusz1980

Water level is about 2 feet higher
Very dirty and about 1 inch visibility 
There was one guy around the bridge catching suckers.
Looks like we need couple days for water to clear up.


----------



## someguy

AllOutdoors42 said:


> Anyone know what its looking like out there today?


Yep. Ill second that bad water condition report. I passed over this morning on my way to work. I cant say I've seen it this high before.


----------



## mariusz1980

Was at cider mill today and there was 5 people fishing for suckers around the bridge 
Water level a little bit lower than yesterday (6-8 inches ) and much less stained (visibility about 6-8 inches )
One person fishing for steelhead but with no luck


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

They were killing the suckers back under the bridge


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Its fishable at Yates for sure.


----------



## duckduster

jnpcook said:


> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis/uv?site_no=04161000
> 
> 
> This might help. I haven't been out there to see firsthand so someone else who has been there hopefully will chime in. I would have expected the levels to be higher after all that rain. I think this is the closest gauge station to Yates.


that gauge is at Adams road, above yates dam. you need to check the one in sterling heights, it will give you a better read on what the clinton is doing below the dam.


----------



## jnpcook

Thanks. Here's the link for the Sterling Heights gauge. 

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=04161820


----------



## mariusz1980

Fished Yates today morning and was able to get one. Was using spawn sacks under the float.
Water was cloudy with all the rain that we got yesterday and today,


----------



## BattMan

Nice steelies, how much did it weigh?
Water won't get any better soon with more rain to come...


----------



## mariusz1980

Not sure but was 23 inches


----------



## BattMan

Very nice!


----------



## mariusz1980

Went today after work for few hours and got another one 
Water still high but much more cleaner than yesterday. 
Same set up as yesterday. 
Lost second one.


----------



## Outdoor Adam

Do you guys park at Yates Cider Mill to fish?


----------



## mrjimspeaks

The lot across the street. Were those fish spawned out or?


----------



## Anthonydaslayer

Is river fishable?!?


----------



## mariusz1980

Saw few guys fishing by the bridge for suckers and one 50 yards below the dam for steelhead. Water is still high but much cleaner than yesterday. About 2 feet visibility. I


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

I fished yates for 3 hours today and didn't see any steel caught. I did however go for a swim down the river in my waders. That currents really moving.


----------



## ramjet

>>I did however go for a swim down the river in my waders. That currents really moving.<<

Glad you're back here to tell the story. Been there, done that (different river(s)). 

"There are those that have, and those that will."


----------



## Martian

we were out by Ionia today, and a river on 66,( I think the Grand), was way over the sides up across a parking lot, and a chain link fence was all but the top 6 in. under water. It always floods this time of year, but I never seen it this bad. Actually, I would like to come down to the Clinton to do some sucker fishin, when the water subsides a little


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

There's a ton in there right now.


----------



## Martian

does anyone know if they use sponge like in omer for suckers?


----------



## unclecrash

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> I fished yates for 3 hours today and didn't see any steel caught. I did however go for a swim down the river in my waders. That currents really moving.


 I almost did that years ago right past the first house where everyone crosses, it was muddy and raging stepped in and said I dont know as my feet started sliding took a couple more steps and said no way never turn down stream when turning back around akways lean upstream and turn . I was lucky I didnt slide away that day. Worst senerio not many people fish when its muddy and blown out so chances for help can be minimal. Be careful out there !!


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

I have 3 boys and I work a lot! I don't get to chose when to go. When I get time. Its go time. Even if the waters over the road.I'm there.


----------



## Martian

does anyone know if the water is over the banks?


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL

Everyone's quiet cuz there catching fish LOL. Nah man. Water is down.


----------



## unclecrash

FISHINGcuresALL said:


> I have 3 boys and I work a lot! I don't get to chose when to go. When I get time. Its go time. Even if the waters over the road.I'm there.


I understand I was the same way. I notice a lot of people have this misconception that the fish cant see and to throw huge bright flies. The fish dont stop feeding because the river is raging they simply move out of the heavy flow and sit there and ambush prey as it get tumbled down through the fast water.They will dart out and snatch the prey and move back to the slow water to wait for the next victim. I watched a video from kelly gallop which changed the way I fish and think during heavy dirty water. he sat there saying dont fish the huge colorful flies feed them dull natural flies which are in the steam in the same size as the naturals. He also stated just because we cannot see into the turbid water dont mean the fish cant . There eye's are not the same, as he went on to catch his fish in turbid water along the eddies that meet the fast water


----------



## Martian

well, I would like some suckers, so I don't think anybody should mind lol


----------

